# Belize Vacation For Sale



## KWO361 (Mar 19, 2014)

Booked a 7 day all inclusive vacation (flights not included) October 7-13th and the wife got a new job that they say no traveling for 6 months and the resort will not refund the 50% ($1819) I put down less than six months out. They will let me change names on the reservation. My loss is your gain!!! Not happy about loosing this opportunity during pristine fishing season down there. This is not a time share or any craziness, just a legit vacation I am trying to pass onto someone else. 

This is ($1819 OBO)

I will add some links to this posting and text or call 36one-65two-57nine0 - Kevin 

BEACHES AND DREAMS RESORT - Belize All-Inclusive Resort | Beaches & Dreams


See below for all the included amenities. 


Round trip transport from Belize City International Airport to Beaches and Dreams by jungle plane and ground (an adventure in itself!)
6 nights accommodations for 2 in a large ocean-front hotel room with a queen bed, double bed, and a pull-out futon, AC, mini-fridge, and a private deck overlooking the Caribbean
An all-inclusive meal package featuring our breakfast buffet, lunch, and a gourmet dinner at The Barracuda, our world-class beachfront restaurant
All drinks (including fresh juices, sodas, and non-imported beers or alcohol) included during your entire stay
A Zip Lining adventure through the Bocawina National Forest on the 2nd largest zipline in Central America
A boat trip up the Monkey River for a guided monkey "hunt", lunch in Monkey River Village, a visit to the manatees, and finally some time to buy souvenirs and ice cream in Placencia
A tour of Xunantunich, the most important Mayan Ruins in Belize: Top Ten Maya Sites In Belize – Detailed Information and How To Get There, lunch at a lovely local restaurant (with the best salsa you've ever tasted!), followed by a guided mile-long tubing adventure through St. Herman's Cave with a dip in the interior "Blue Hole": http://www.belizeaudubon.org/?page_id=3622
A full-day snorkeling and fishing the largest and healthiest barrier reef in the Western Hemisphere with a personal guide who will take you to the best spots as well as to one of the private cayes for a picnic lunch and a little beach time
A half day fishing the Sittee river with a guide who grew up there and fed their families with the fish they caught
A Zip Lining adventure through the Bocawina National Forest on the 2nd largest zipline in Central America
A crocodile hunt down the Sittee River, with a stop in a hidden lagoon to swim in the bioluminescent waters.
A wild ATV adventure across fields, streams, and jungle
A tour of Xunantunich, the most important Mayan Ruins in Belize: Top Ten Maya Sites In Belize – Detailed Information and How To Get There, lunch at a lovely local restaurant (with the best salsa you've ever tasted!), followed by a guided mile-long tubing adventure through St. Herman's Cave with a dip in the interior "Blue Hole": http://www.belizeaudubon.org/?page_id=3622
A private Swedish or Deep Tissue massage on our roof-top overlooking the ocean and Mayan mountains
Free use of bikes, kayaks, paddle boards, fishing poles, and snorkeling equipment
Property wide WiFi
Hotel taxes and service fee, sales tax, and all transports to and from your activities are included
The amazing adventures here in Belize:
Reef, Jungle, Maya, and Cuisine Tours
Why we brought our family to Hopkins:
Belize Resort Story
Our amazing restaurants at the resort:
Hopkins Restuarants for Fine Dining, Pizza, or Coffee

The total package price for 2 would be *US$3,638.*

Stanley Barrow
General Manager
Beaches and Dreams
http://beachesanddreams.com
(888) 266-9193


----------



## JPECK19 (Jul 4, 2012)

PM sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

That's a hell of a deal!!


----------



## KWO361 (Mar 19, 2014)

All PMs have been answered


----------



## KWO361 (Mar 19, 2014)

taking offers on the deposit I put down.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Just to clarify......looks like the standard price is around the $3638.

Are you selling for 1/2 price ($1819) with the deposit already paid....or looking for the full $3638?

Thanks!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

reads to me like he want's his deposit money back (selling here) and then you pay the balance to get the actual vacation.


----------



## KWO361 (Mar 19, 2014)

98aggie77566 said:


> Just to clarify......looks like the standard price is around the $3638.
> 
> Are you selling for 1/2 price ($1819) with the deposit already paid....or looking for the full $3638?
> 
> Thanks!


All I am asking for is the deposit of $1819. The rest will be paid to the resort. You are welcome to email them or call they do respond quickly.


----------



## KWO361 (Mar 19, 2014)

PMs answered


----------



## KWO361 (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## KWO361 (Mar 19, 2014)

OBO on deposit


----------



## KWO361 (Mar 19, 2014)

If there is any confusion, I am not an agent, I am just trying to get my deposit back or best offer for this trip. I paid $1819 for my deposit.


----------



## KWO361 (Mar 19, 2014)

All PMs answered … call for any questions!


----------



## KWO361 (Mar 19, 2014)

taking offers


----------



## KWO361 (Mar 19, 2014)

BUMP


----------



## KWO361 (Mar 19, 2014)

Price drop on deposit. I will go down $519 which will cover one person's flight from Texas. So $1300 is price now

thanks

361-six5two-57nine0


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance.....but I suspect others may be confused as well.

I'm not in the market....just trying to make sure others understand the deal.

The unpaid half of $1819 (outside of the deposit) that goes to the resort.....are you paying that, or is the buyer paying that in addition to what they are paying you?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

See post # 8


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks…I did read that reply…”All I am asking for is the deposit of $1819. The rest will be paid to the resort. You are welcome to email them or call they do respond quickly.”

Apologies…what still isn’t clear is…who is paying the $1819 to the resort? The buyer or the seller?

Just trying to help others understand and find a buyer.


----------



## KWO361 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks any help is appreciated. Once the new buyer pays me the deposit ($1819)OBO the reservation will be changed into the new buyers name. After that the rest of the trip fees ($1819) will be owed TO THE RESORT upon the due date. The new buyer can change the itinerary to match what kind of vacation they want. All the excursions in post #1 are INCLUDED in the cost of this trip. 

thanks again


----------



## KWO361 (Mar 19, 2014)

PMs answered


----------



## KWO361 (Mar 19, 2014)

KWO361 said:


> PMs answered


BUMP


----------



## rbscooter (May 18, 2011)

It looks like you can't fly into Belize until November as of now


----------



## KWO361 (Mar 19, 2014)

Only thing SW says has changed is testing before going and coming back. All other airlines are already doing this.


----------



## KWO361 (Mar 19, 2014)

BUMP


----------



## KWO361 (Mar 19, 2014)

taking offers


----------



## KWO361 (Mar 19, 2014)

SOLD PLEASE REMOVE


----------

